# CM type or CMR in single family house???



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can CM type communication wire used from floor to floor in single family house if it is fire caulked or does it have to be CMR type???


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm in art. 800 but, cant find it


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

CM type cable by itself cannot be used floor to floor because it is not Riser rated, hence the R in CMR. It can be used within a single floor. In the 2005 NEC, it's in 800.154(B)(1).

You said in one or two family dwellings?

Then 850.154(B)(3) permits it. The FPN then refers to 800.3(C) for firestop prevention, which in turn refers to 300.21

I think the only thing that is different is that the FPN refers to 800.26 in the 2008 NEC.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for your help! I just found that in the NEC!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anyone here ever use non-plenum wire in a return air duct, even though your not supose to?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

anyone???


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anyone here ever use non-plenum wire in a return air duct, even though your not supose to? Custumer just want to do it like that himself!!! I refused to do the work without CMP!!!
what do you guys do?


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> Has anyone here ever use non-plenum wire in a return air duct, even though your not supose to? Custumer just want to do it like that himself!!! I refused to do the work without CMP!!!
> what do you guys do?


Didn't this exact same question get answered for you in another forum or are you just looking for a different answer because it was you who screwed up?:whistling2:

-Hal


----------

